# اماكن دراسة pmp بالقاهرة



## nawalid6 (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اخوكم م وليد اعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية
واريد معرفة عناوين وتليفونات بعض الاماكن بالقاهرة لدراسة pmp
اثناء الاجازة الصيفية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mido85 (31 مايو 2009)

PROMASTAR 
Suite 12,6 Osman Towers , Diplomts Tower , Maadi Cornish , cairo 
Tel : 25240508, 25258072, 25258079 
Fax : 25258015
www.promastar.com


----------



## hassaneliwa (31 مايو 2009)

dear walid 
here is some adresses
AUC Tahrir square
MENA Chapter 7,Lebnan Sreet Mohandssen


----------



## nawalid6 (1 يونيو 2009)

Responsethanks for your


----------



## nomy (16 يونيو 2009)

Jupiter 2000
Makram Ebid Naser City
22741484
22756020


----------



## mustafasas (16 يونيو 2009)

http://www.amideast.org/offices/egypt/cairo/schedules/pmp.htm
ده عنوان مركز الامديست و ده المكان اللي بتمتحن فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## mustafasas (16 يونيو 2009)

اخ وليد نسيت اقولك ان الامديست ده لي فرع في السعودية ممكن تمتن فيه بس خد الكورس في مصر ارخص اما الامتحان سعره واحد علي مستوي العالم 
عنوان فرع السعودية
Saudi Arabia
Riyadh 
c/o King Faisal Foundation
Office 105
King Fahd Road
Riyadh, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Mail: P.O. Box 352, Riyadh 11411
Phone: 966 1 217 8327 or 966 1 465 2255, extension 6417
Fax: 966 1 465 2785
US Fax: 202-776-7104


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 يونيو 2009)

www.pmhouse.org
E.Akram El-Naggar
Best of luck


----------



## nawalid6 (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة الاهتمام وتقبلو جزيل شكري وامتناني


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر لقد استفدت انا ايضا وشكرااااااا


----------



## عمرو توفيـــق (8 فبراير 2013)

*PMP Preparation Course*

شركة Knowledge بالقاهرة تقدم كورسات PMP ، وعندهم مدربين متميزين. 
الموقع: PMP Preparation Course


----------

